# StaffPad and battery on iPad Pro 2018



## borisb2 (Jul 31, 2021)

Generally I am very happy with my iPad Pro 2018 (11“), the battery can last for days.

But as soon as I start using StaffPad I can almost watch the numbers on the battery percentage draining, also the iPad gets pretty warm. To what degree is that normal? Is it due to the 2018-model being ahead of its design in terms of processor (was reading somewhere)?

Or is it just the way it is and it happens on all models? What is your experience?


----------



## emasters (Jul 31, 2021)

I have a 2018 12.9" iPad Pro, and haven't noticed heat or battery issues using StaffPad. That said, StaffPad requires more processing thus battery will get used more than standard apps. Neither heat or battery are an issue here with StaffPad - one data point.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 31, 2021)

I have a 2020 12.9 iPad Pro. StaffPad definitely eats up battery. I used to be able to work a full day on one charge, but not any more.


----------



## borisb2 (Jul 31, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> I have a 2020 12.9 iPad Pro. StaffPad definitely eats up battery. I used to be able to work a full day on one charge, but not any more.


And your iPad is not getting warm whatsoever (when using StaffPad) ?

In my case the iPad is getting warm (and I mean really warm) in the center back - so I assume thats clearly CPU


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 31, 2021)

borisb2 said:


> And your iPad is not getting warm whatsoever (when using StaffPad) ?
> 
> In my case the iPad is getting warm (and I mean really warm) in the center back - so I assume thats clearly CPU


It certainly never gets warm enough that I am conscious of it.


----------



## PhilA (Aug 1, 2021)

Yeah mine gets warm and eats battery. No more so than some Apple Arcade games do. I just go with it and charge more frequently or use it plugged in with a long usbc cable


----------



## Karmand (Aug 1, 2021)

yup, M1 iPad here... it gets hot. The CPU is working hard on Staffpad to make it run smooth with this samples, playback etc... Yes it uses more power to run that CPU, so the battery is drained appropriately. I'll test out Garage band this week.


----------



## Martin S (Aug 1, 2021)

Similar experience here on M1 iPad, although the heat only starts being noticeable after some time. It could be due the fact that I have an Otterbox protective case, where the back of the iPad is covered by the plastic casing, thus the heat can’t escape as efficiently.


----------



## borisb2 (Sep 20, 2021)

so how long does you battery last when scoring with StaffPad?

Today I had a closer look: when intensily scoring (writing notes, playback, no interruption from family  ) I could bring the battery down from 90% to 1% in about 4.30 hours. Does that seem appropriate? ..

CPU gets noticably hot (maybe hot bathtub hot, not really sure  ) - but I got used to it, I'm more interested in battery time


----------



## borisb2 (Sep 23, 2021)

Think I found my solution:

By going to low power mode (which we now can with latest iPadOS) I am essentially doubling StaffPad-time before I need to charge again (!!) and it also doesn't get nearly as hot as before 👍👍👍 … performance wise I dont see any difference. StaffPad behaves as snappy as ever.. perfect!


----------

